# Noche por Lima 2007!!



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Sigo con mis fotos son pocas y un poco mal salieron,pero aqui va..............

*Centro Historico*





































*Parque de la Reserva*




























*Av.Wilson - Sheraton Hotel y Centro Civico el mas alto de Lima*



















*Ya en San Isidro*









*
Casino Lung Fung o "Golden Palace"*










*Avenida Conquistadores , un lounge muy concurrido*










*Ovalo Gutierrez*










*Zona de Miraflores , el Saga Falabella*



















*Centro Comercial Larcomar*


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Buenísima compilación, José. Muchos de estos lugares no los había visto de noche...bonitos. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Bonito thread.
Lima de noche :naughty: :Ñ


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

^^:lol:

Lima de noche tan encantadora.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Uffffff. Sí. ya te mandaré las fotos por el MNS
La 9na foto se ve muy ordenada no parace Lima.


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Buen recorrido! Buenas fotos...! Lima siempre tan linda de noche...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

D lo q he podido vr ... ya q sta pc carga muy lento .... px se vn un poco movidas las primeras fotos .. pero d ahi las demas px bakan asi q buen recorrido x Lima Nocturna jeje Salu2 .. man!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué chéveres las fotos! Por lo visto el ex Sogo Lounge ahora es...otro lounge..


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

pacolam said:


> La 9na foto se ve muy ordenada no parace Lima.


Con esas nuevas separaciones para vehículos particulares y públicos las calles en el centro se ven mucho más ordenadas! Sólo falta retirar las combis y se vería todo bien!

Bonitas fotos José!


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Què chèvere, bastante variado entre lo històrico, lo moderno, comercial,etc

Kametza, ya quisieramos todos eso.Se ven horrible las combis!*


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> Con esas nuevas separaciones para vehículos particulares y públicos las calles en el centro se ven mucho más ordenadas! Sólo falta retirar las combis y se vería todo bien!
> 
> Bonitas fotos José!


Pero si por Wilson no pasan combis... :dunno:


----------



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

que bonitas las fotos


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Bien cheveres las fotos.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Bravazas las fotos! Me gustaron en particular las fotos de Miraflores. Buen thread.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Bacanes las fotos ! me gusto la iluminacion del Saga !


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Pero si por Wilson no pasan combis... :dunno:


Si yo sé! Me refería a las cousters (o como se escriba), es que yo le digo combi tanto a las combis y a las otras!! Igual todas deben desaparecer


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Lima es particularmente interesante de noche!!! Desde los lugares más bohemios, elegantes e interesantes, hasta los lugares donde te dicen, "Vas a ir ahí???? y encima de noche!!!!!!!!!!!!! tu estas loko!!!!!!" jejejejejeje a mi me gusta la Lima Nocturna, le falta un poco más de actividad, y vida, pero es bacan.

Supongo que mientras se vaya renovando a los residentes del Centro Historico, tomara mejor ambiente!!! ya me gustaría poder vivir "La Noche del Centro". con discos, bares, restaurantes (en ambientes con historia) y night clubs!!!!

Se imaginan, tomando un café, en el lugar donde Chabuca solía tomarse sus tazas de Café con crema los sábados por la tarde??? o tomarse un buen Pisco Sour, donde solía reunirse en sus años de juventud, que se yo alguno de los personajes tan celebres de las artes, y la antigua Sociedad Limeña.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Me dan mucha nostalgia tus fotos José, gracias por mostrar y justo todas esas zonas que he recorrido en mi último viaje.. me traen muy gratos y dulces recuerdos..... Bueno nadie nos quita lo comido y bebido!!!

Chèveres las de Larcomar.


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Anlysixth said:


> Supongo que mientras se vaya renovando a los residentes del Centro Historico, tomara mejor ambiente!!! ya me gustaría poder vivir "La Noche del Centro". con discos, bares, restaurantes (en ambientes con historia) y night clubs!!!!
> 
> Se imaginan, tomando un café, en el lugar donde Chabuca solía tomarse sus tazas de Café con crema los sábados por la tarde??? o tomarse un buen Pisco Sour, donde solía reunirse en sus años de juventud, que se yo alguno de los personajes tan celebres de las artes, y la antigua Sociedad Limeña.


Seria francamente genial!!! 

Las fontos estan mostras


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Me dan mucha nostalgia tus fotos José, gracias por mostrar y justo todas esas zonas que he recorrido en mi último viaje.. me traen muy gratos y dulces recuerdos..... Bueno nadie nos quita lo comido y bebido!!!
> 
> Chèveres las de Larcomar.


Lo que tomemos, fumemos y comamos próximamente tampoco nos lo podrán quitar.


----------

